# Temporary accommodation in Singapore



## jomon101 (Dec 22, 2008)

I & My wife looking for a temporary accomodation in any location in singapore .

From Jan 12th to Feb 28th.

My nationality : Indian Working as asst operation manager in a reputed company.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I gather your employer has been no help with this. Does the Indian consulate have any recommendations about how to find temporry housing? Have you tried google? Or the on-line Straits Times? I used to know a place, but it was long gone the last time I visited.

I remember someone who was going to attend a language school was told to look in Chinatown.

If you are coming to work on a tourist visa, it will be difficult because certain kinds of housing can only be rented to people with student or work visas.


----------



## sunset70 (May 26, 2009)

Try the Singapore Craigslist =)


----------

